# [FANCONTROL] crashe lors de la mise en veille (non-résolu)

## Anard

Bonjour,

Lorsque le PC travaille (par exemple pendant qu'emerge est en train de compiler), je lance fancontrol qui est configuré pour démarrer assez rapidement les ventilateurs à pleine vitesse et ainsi éviter des surchauffes.

Malheureusement, en cas de mise en veille du PC, le service fancontrol se crache. Je ne trouve pas d'informations à ce sujet dans syslog ou rc.log.

Au réveil, si je veux toujours utiliser fancontrol, un redémarrage suffit à réparer le souci :

```
$ rc-service fancontrol status

 * status: crashed

# rc-service fancontrol restart

 * Caching service dependencies ...

Service `xdm.old' needs non existent service `xdm-setup'                  [ ok ]

 * Stopping fancontrol ...

 * start-stop-daemon: no matching processes found                         [ ok ]

 * Starting fancontrol ...
```

Comment puis-je savoir ce qui pose problème lors de la mise en veille ? Serait-il possible de mettre en place un script qui arrête le service fancontrol avant la mise en veille et le redémarre au réveil ?

Merci à vous.

PS : Aussi, quand je jette un œil au greffon du gestionnaire d'alimentation d'Xfce, certains logiciels (comme par exemple backintime) parviennent à empêcher la mise en veille : j'ai ce message dans le menu "/usr/share/backintime/common/backintime.py inhibe actuellement la gestion de l'alimentation". Je sais que je peux empêcher la mise en veille en cochant dans ce même menu "Mode présentation", mais comment font ces logiciels pour inhiber la gestion d'alimentation automatiquement ? Pourrais-je par exemple demander à emerge d'en faire autant ?

----------

## netfab

Salut,

Pour la deuxième partie de ta question :

Bug 338447 - emerge should be able to inhibit automatic sleep while it is running

Un sujet récent à ce propos : [SOLVED]Inhibit upower power management when CPU is not idle

Je ne sais pas s'il existe de solution plus élégante, je ne me suis jamais penché sur ce problème.

----------

## El_Goretto

Salut @Anard,

J'ai une poussée de modérationnite, du coup j'en profite pour te rappeler ceci:

Peux-tu STP mettre ton titre en conformité avec les règles en usage sur notre forum?

En particuliers pour tes prochaines posts, je t'invite à nous aider à garder le forum lisible et fonctionnel (car, dans le bon sens du terme, tu es un "contrevenant" régulier du forum  :Wink: ).

----------

